
Show HN: A place for makers to plan, organize, and share their DIY projects - alexisn811
https://app.estimake.co
======
alexisn811
Estimake is a place where makers go to plan, organize, and share their DIY
projects with fellow makers. It has a Pinterest interface but acts more like a
personal project management tool for DIY projects.

The materials section in “Create Project” is linked to various retailers to
help project creators search and buy what they need. This also helps the next
person to easily locate materials for that project. Example -->
[http://www.estimake.co/wp-
content/uploads/2016/08/Material-s...](http://www.estimake.co/wp-
content/uploads/2016/08/Material-search.png)

As a maker, would you find Estimake useful as a place to manage your DIY
projects and share them with fellow makers? Look forward to hearing your
feedback.

More info on how Estimake works at
[http://www.estimake.co](http://www.estimake.co)

~~~
tarr11
Interesting idea.

Please don't autoplay videos. Automatic close.

Also, don't make me login to view your content. At least have some samples
that we can view.

~~~
alexisn811
Is there a reason why you don't like autoplay videos?

The sample projects are below the videos, and the content is hidden behind the
^ symbol. Good feedback, I'll have to make that more visible.

